# SVG Datein mit Batik in Java reinladen



## algorismi (8. Dez 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Würde gerne wissen, wie man den Inhalt einer SVG-Datei mit Hilfe von Batik in Java reinladen kann.

Also habe da eine bzw. mehrere SVG-Dateien und möchte zunächst nur eine Datei z.b. in Java reinladen und den inhalten...sagen wir mal auf die Konsole rausgeben. Wie könnte ich das den machen?

Später würde ich halt noch gerne die reingeladene SVG-datei verändern wollen.

danke schonmal im voraus

Gruß
Algorismi


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2009)

was bedeutet es denn, eine Datei einzulesen und auf der Konsole auszugeben, reicht da nicht ein normaler FileReader, Einlesen in Textform?
mit dem Framework kann man sicher schwer-spezielle Dokumente aufbauen, aber gibts dazu keine Tutorials?
'wie benutzte ich Ding X grundlegend' ist eine eher schlechte Frage, das kann man hier doch kaum erklären


----------



## algorismi (9. Dez 2009)

Stimmt mit FileReader kann man das problemlos einlesen und wieder auf der Console ausgeben.

Was ich eigentlich will ist, eine vorhandene SVG-Datei mir nehmen und in dieser zwei oder drei weitere "path" hinzufügen und diese Datei dann neu abspeichern.

Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich z.B. auf den letzten "path" oder ersten "path" einer vorhandene SVG-Datei zugreifen kann bzw. ich weiß auch net, wie ich weitere "path" hinzufügen kann.

Wäre super wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte :toll:


----------



## matzze2000 (10. Dez 2009)

Wie hast du denn bisher versucht darauf zuzugreifen? Also wie ich das sehe ist Batik ein Framework das aus mehreren Modulen besteht. Für die Manipulation solltest du dir mal das Modul SVG DOM näher ansehen (SVG DOM API).


----------

